
Hetzner launches dual hexacore cpu, 128 GB ECC ram server for 299 €/month - moonboots
http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/poweredge-r720
======
dfamorato
I have been a happy Hetzner customer for the past year.

I have a EX 4S server, with 32GB memory, 2x 3TB Hard Drives in Raid 1 and core
I7. I installed VMWare ESX 5 on this machine and this is essentially my test
lab on the cloud ( I am an information security engineer).

So, for the past year, I am able to host :

* Windows 2008 serverS (note the S, I have 4 of them running right now)

* a virtualized firewall (PFSENSE),

* one of the windows 2008 is my M$ Dev server (Visual Studio 2010 and 2012)

* several linux machines (backtrack, ubuntu server for zabbix, ubuntu 12.04 for all the atlassian suite),

* OpenVPN vpn server in debian

* FreeNAS machine

* Many other machines which I start and stop as I please, for testing purposes.

All this + 14 public IPV4 and a /64 public ipv6 for ONLY $109 dollars a month.

I don't have much latency issues and this machine is what has allowed me to
drop my loaded desktop and work with just my rMBP because I have all the power
I need for my work at just a SSH or RDP distance.

I suggest trying them out, specially the EX 5, which only costs 59 EUROS.
Don't forget that if you are not in the Europe, you don't pay VAT (so it's
another 19% discount)

Let me know if you have any specific questions. Too bad they don't have
coupons or referrals :)

------
adventured
The only thing I have always disliked about Hetzner, is their traffic game.
It's a horribly lame tactic to ever list unlimited traffic (unless it actually
is).

10tb is a fine allotment, they should list that, and stop trying to be
deceitful.

~~~
dsl
10 Tb per month works out to a little over 30 Mbps, which for most people is
effectively unlimited.

I agree that its a little misleading, but sadly most things in the hosting
market are.

------
alberth
I'm constantly amazed at their pricing and overall good reviews.

Does anyone have experiencing using them in the USA? Is latency an issue?

~~~
dsl
Round trip to Europe is ~150ms, regardless of provider. If your customer base
is primarily US, it is unacceptable.

------
ahsamuel
I have been a customer for quite a while, the only problem I have is, that
they use used hard drives in their servers. If one of them fails, you can get
it replaced for free but it is used one. You can get a new one but you have to
pay for it

------
adrianmsmith
"Hard Drives (max. 8) optional (at additional cost)" So it's €324/month with a
hard disk (with a €199 setup fee).

------
spitfire
Do they have a list of datacenter locations? Particularly datacenters in
Switzerland?

I can't seem to find their DC locations.

~~~
moepstar
No, they've got 2 big locations in Germany, but are in Germany only...

<http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/unternehmen/rechenzentrum>

